# Anyone know where I can get a Sharpfinger blade?



## buckeroo (Feb 16, 2012)

I have spent some time looking for a Sharpfinger blade to send to a friend of mine that is a hobbyist at knife making. I want as close to the blade shape and size of a sharpfinger. Anyone know of a place to get this blank?

Thanks

Here's the knife blade I am speaking about just in case:


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2012)

have you tried any of the knife making companies, Jantz or texas knife?   I'm sure there are more...Google is your friend!

http://www.knifemaking.com/Default.asp

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 16, 2012)

You can usually find them (old stock) on Ebay.  I purchased the similar drop point knife recently and came across a lot of sharp fingers for sale.  I think the newer ones may be stainless so if you want the high carbon steel you may need to look for old stock.


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 16, 2012)

I've googled and looked on most sites, but cant seem to find what I am looking for. I admit though, that I am a rookie so I very well could just be clueless. LOL!


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 16, 2012)

You can pick up the entire knife for about $20 on Ebay if you don't care what type of metal it has.


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 16, 2012)

slightly grayling said:


> You can pick up the entire knife for about $20 on Ebay if you don't care what type of metal it has.



This got me thinking. At that point i could have my buddy put the custom handle on it right?


----------



## demonchild (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.smkw.com 
 search for blade blank. Somewhere around $7-12.
Or a finished one for $13. You will have to pay shipping or take a ride up there! I prefer the ride!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 21, 2012)

I have one you can have....It is a bit worm due to sharpening
but if you can use it you are welcome to it...I don't use it any
more...
Send me a PM if interested...


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 22, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have one you can have....It is a bit worm due to sharpening
> but if you can use it you are welcome to it...I don't use it any
> more...
> Send me a PM if interested...



Wow! This is most kind and generous!


----------

